# When do I start taking meds?



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so I called my endo to make my appointment for 5 days after surgery like he said but they wont see me until about 13 days after. Said they have to make sure the notes and path report is in. My problem is when am I supposed to start the replacement meds? I wont have a thyroid so shouldn't I start taking something right after surgery? I have never been on any thyroid meds at all. I am afraid of going hypo. I am supposed to go back to work the day after my appointment which will be 2 weeks. The endo people said the surgeon can prescribe meds for me to last until I see the endo. is this true? I sure don't want to go really hypo! How did you all get your meds after surgery? Thanks for helping! Blessings.hugs2


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, your surgeon can prescribe your first bottle of Synthroid.

What is your reason for the TT...is there a strong possibility of cancer? It may be wise to wait until your path report is in, in case you need RAI treatment. But if you're not talking about the possibility of cancer or preparing for it with your doctor, then RAI would likely be several weeks out, and you could safely start on your meds shortly after surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Ok so I called my endo to make my appointment for 5 days after surgery like he said but they wont see me until about 13 days after. Said they have to make sure the notes and path report is in. My problem is when am I supposed to start the replacement meds? I wont have a thyroid so shouldn't I start taking something right after surgery? I have never been on any thyroid meds at all. I am afraid of going hypo. I am supposed to go back to work the day after my appointment which will be 2 weeks. The endo people said the surgeon can prescribe meds for me to last until I see the endo. is this true? I sure don't want to go really hypo! How did you all get your meds after surgery? Thanks for helping! Blessings.hugs2


Since you have to go right back to work after your 2 week appt., the docs need to make sure you have some "get up and go!"

What do your labs look like now?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, the surgeon can and should prescribe you replacement meds before you leave the hospital, so don't let them wheel you out until they do. When to start taking them is based on your situation. Removing the thyroid can cause some hormone dump, so you may need to wait a few days. If you have a history of hyper then it could be a few more.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My endo prescribed my new higher dose of meds a week before surgery so I could pick them up before I went to the hospital. But we weren't expecting cancer (and I didn't have any, yay!), so she was fine with me starting on them right after surgery. I'm not actually seeing my endo until 6 weeks after surgery so we can see if the new meds are the right dose or if I will need more.

As it was, I didn't start the higher dose until 3 days after surgery because I had a little bit of a thyroid dump during surgery and I felt hyper for a few days.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow thanks for all your quick replies! I am having a TT from an enlarged goiter, hashimotoes, constant fluctuation between hypo and hyper. My labs can change dramaticly in just a couple weeks time so I have never been treated. Feel bad in some way every day! Symptoms change almost daily. Also starting to feel some compression issues when swallowing. Been going through this for 3 years and had enough. Never had a FNA so no talk of cancer. All I know is I want to start something as soon as I can so I can start to feel better. I am worried about going to work feeling like crap. You guys are awesome!! hugs1


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

jackpot13, we sound like very similar cases. I had almost the exact issues as you and that's why my thyroid was removed a few weeks ago.

You might not notice a difference right away, but just a few days after surgery my body felt calm again for the first time in years. And now when I get tired, I'm just tired. It's not a weird, jittery kind of tired. Plus, I can swallow normally again and the ringing in my ears is gone. It's kind of amazing and I hope it goes the same for you.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

jenny v I just came home from work and I had an awful night! I hurt so bad in my legs I can hardly walk and I am so exhausted I feel nauseated and woozy headed if that makes any sense. And almost jittery like you said. In fact I am a diabetic and took my blood sugar just to make sure but it was 106 so that was good. Yesterday I had a head ache all day.Oh ya and the ringing in my ears has been around for years but it has gotten worse in past year or so. It's always something isn't it? I am so glad your done with your surgery and doing well. I can't wait to get there. 5 weeks to go! Keep posting and let us know how you are doing. I read these posts twice a day at least. They sure do help! Blessings!:hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hang in there, jackpot! The week before my surgery was one of the hardest thyroid-wise I've had in years. I was swinging badly between hyper and hypo, I had heartburn so bad I couldn't lay down, my chest hurt, my heart rate was nuts, my body ached and I had constant headaches. It was almost as if my thyroid figured out it was about to be removed and went on a rampage. I wasn't even nervous about going into surgery at that point because my body let me know this was the right thing to do and it was time to do it. Sounds like your body is doing the same!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

jenny v I was thinking the same thing! My thyroid is figuring out it's days are numbered. I also think this is a reminder that I am doing the right thing. I sure hope it slows down some. 5 weeks as a long time to wait if I'm gonna feel this every day.


----------

